# Que es una caja de resonancia



## DONEULER (Ene 27, 2009)

disculpen la pregunta, (que hasta parece tonta), pero tengo una exposición en mi universidad sobre el tema y no encontramos información en los libros de cabecera, ni en Internet (en este ultimo solo veo el fenómeno físico de la resonancia, o instrumentos que llevan una y porque).

Tengo entendido que la caja de resonancia en electrónica permite que una señal emitida desde cierto lugar, viaje en el espacio hacia un sistema receptor resonante que acoge la señal, resuena con ella y la emite de forma mas potente (es decir, vibra con la misma frecuencia, para no dañar la señal ni su fase, y emite la misma señal con mayor amplotud, debido al fenómeno de resonancia).

Sin embargo, esto es muy poco para una exposición de 25  min, me gustaría que me ayudaran con links o bibliografia del asunto de forma mas orientada a la electrónica donde pudiere hallar circuitos, datos, componentes, funcionamiento etc....

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2009)

Una caja de resonancia es simplemente eso. no tiene componenetes ni nada extraño.

no creo que puedas exponer durante 25 minutos sobre lo que es una caja de resonancia, pero t doy ejemplos.

guitarra: la caja es relativamente pequeña pues emite frecuencias en su mayoria medias.

bafle, son cajas grandes y su tamaño varia segun el tamaño de los parlantes, y de la frecuencia a reproducir.

cuanto menor es la frecuencia mayor es el tamaño.

la caja de resonancia produce varios efectos en el sonido.

en un bafle es capaz de diminuir 10Hz una nota grave. y realzarla unos cuantos decibelios por metro.

en las frecuencias altas no es necesario caja de resonancia pues no altera el sonido.

cuando encuentre bibliografia o un sitio t lo paso.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 28, 2009)

Resonancia... 

Bueno: primero, tené MUY en claro qué es la resonancia. Leé tooooda la parte matemática aburrida pero imprescindible y con un resumen de eso podés empezar tu exposición (no te pases de 5 minutos hablando de formulas porque da sueño si no). Fundamental y armónicas, qué son y cómo cambian las ondas al sumarse.
Con toda la abstracción que acabás de hacer, pasá a lo concreto. Un violín, una viola, una guitarra, un chelo y un contrabajo. Las formas son casi idénticas, pero suenan distinto. ¿Por qué? (eso te lo dejo a vos). Es una punta interesante para empezar. Ahí tenés un buen ejemplo de cajas de resonancia.
Después te podés meter con los sistemas antisísmicos modernos de los edificios (japonenses y chinos en general) que tienen en los techos un sistema de pesas que rotan y generan ondas en CONTRAFASE con las del terremoto, manteniendo todo en su lugar (dentro de ciertos límites) para evitar que se caiga. Resonancia, pero al revés: Cancelación.
Resonancia, cajas de resonancia, cancelación... ¿Y por qué los ejércitos rompen el paso al cruzar un puente? Otra vez aparece la resonancia. Rompen el paso al escuchar la orden de su comandante. 
Claro, usa la voz para hacerlo, así que podés terminar hablando de la voz, que pasa por una serie grande de cavidades de resonancia y los cambios que uno mismo puede hacerle simplemente son modificaciones a las cavidades o al paso del sonido por ellas. De ahí a un ejercicio práctico donde todos usan sus voces y sus cajas de resonancia.

Si sólo buscás aplicaciones en electrónica, ya estamos hablando de cosas bastante menos "visibles".

Saludos y ojalá algo de esto te sirva.


----------



## DONEULER (Ene 28, 2009)

Pues veo que la cosa es más física  que de circuitos....
Averiguaré sobre el asunto y muchas gracias a todos   
inicie una cuenta en este foro gracias a este tema, y me doy cuenta de la gran utilidad que presta esta comunidad. que gran herramienta, voy a aprovecharla al máximo... gracias de nuevo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 29, 2009)

Sip...hay algo que olvide en mi post... ops: olvide colocar qu hay calculos y todo para sacar los volumenes de las cajas.

volumen en litros por lo general. pero teniendo un pequeño factor de conversión:

1 L = 1 dm3

1 litro es igual a 1 decímetro cúbico. esto se entiende facilmente viendo que 1 decímetro cúbico es 

10cm x 10cm x 10cm = 1000 cm3 = 1L.


----------



## detrakx (Ene 30, 2009)

Doneuler : 
Podes ver el tema de las resonancias acústicas.

Modos resonantes de una Sala (buscar como Ondas estacionarias)

Absorcion sonora por vibraciones.  (Resonadores de Membrana)

Un Panel flexible montado en una pared y separado a una cierta distancia, se comporta como un resonador acústico. ESte vibra a cierta frecuencia. Dependiendo de la Masa del panel y la distancia que esta a la pared que se comporta como un resorte o suspension.


También tenes los resonadores de Helmholtz. Utilizados en muchas aplicaciones.
Consta de una Cavidad encerrada de Aire, con una perforación de cierto largo y superfiecie. 
Resonando a cierta Frecuencia.

saludos. !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2009)

Si quieres algo mas de data
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonador_de_Helmholtz


----------



## DONEULER (Feb 2, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda... la exposición fué un éxito....

la pelea era confirmar que la caja acústica era solo una caja con propiedades físicas y no circuiteria...

Gracias de nuevo


----------

